# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Das "Family & Oldies"-Forum >  Au Pair

## agouti_lilac

So, auf Anregung hin habe ich die Beitrge ber ein Au Pair aus dem "Assi-Thread" kopiert und einen eigenstndigen Thread daraus gebastelt. Enjoy!  :Grinnnss!: 




> Tja, tschbtsch, der Kindsvater hat sich eben mal umentschieden und kmmert sich nicht wie abgemacht. Somit kann ich nicht schichten. Gestern hatte ich das Gesprch mit dem leit. OA wegen meiner Rckkehr. Nur FD auf ITS geht nicht, weil der Personalmangel zu gro ist und sonst andere Leute mehr SD und ND machen mssten und zustzlich auf ITS frhs geht auch nicht. Facharzt erstmal ade. So eine Scheisse.


Danke fr die Rckmeldungen. Ich bin auch mega-sauer und angepisst. Ich habe extra ein paar Tage nicht geatwortet, um das alles bisschen sacken zu lassen. Prinzipiell gibt es mehrere Optionen. Ganz konkret gefragt: hat jemand Erfahrungen mit AuPair? Kann mir jemand eine Agentur empfehlen, Tipps geben oder auch von gewissen Dingen abraten? Gerne auch per PN.
Ich denke, das ist erstmal das Realistischste.

----------


## Muriel

Zwei befreundete Familien haben mehrere Jahre mit AuPairs gearbeitet, mit sehr unterschiedlichem Zufriedenheitssgrad. Die Frage ist ja auch, ob Du mit den Zeiten auskommst,  die Du als Arbeitskraft des Aupair nutzen kannst. Das sind ja 30h/Woche, meine ich. Zhlt da die berbrckung eines Nachtdienstes zB voll rein oder wird man da eher sagen "Naja, ab 23h wrde ich eh schlafen, das ist keine Arbeitszeit fr mich"? Ansonsten sicherlich keine doofe Idee, wenn man jemand zuverlssigen findet. Teilt Ihr die Kosten? Wre ja das Mindeste...

----------


## jijichu

> Ganz konkret gefragt: hat jemand Erfahrungen mit AuPair? Kann mir jemand eine Agentur empfehlen, Tipps geben oder auch von gewissen Dingen abraten? Gerne auch per PN.
> Ich denke, das ist erstmal das Realistischste.


Mein Cousin nutzt aupair.com (@Admin, darf der Link hier stehen?), die haben jetzt das 3. Aupair bei denen (die ersten beiden wollten jeweils nur 6 Monate). Alles wird vertraglich geregelt, es gibt zu Kost und Logie ein Taschengeld (waren glaube ich um die 300 Euro plus 40 Euro Versicherung im Monat). Von 6 Monaten bis 2 Jahre ist alles mglich. Stundenzahl und -form kam im Vertrag angepasst werden. Auf der Plattform lernt man sich erst mal kennen (Nachrichten) und sollte mindestens einmal Video chatten. Das Aupair trgt die Reisekosten und ggf Visakosten normalerweise selbst, auer es ist etwas anderes ausgemacht. Sollte es doch nicht passen haben bei Seiten die Mglichkeit zu kndigen (ich glaube  Standard waren 4 Wochen, lsst sich aber vertraglich den Bedrfnissen anpassen). 

Mein Cousin hat nur positives berichtet  :Grinnnss!:  sie berlegen sich, ein zweites zu holen

----------


## Miss

> Danke fr die Rckmeldungen. Ich bin auch mega-sauer und angepisst. Ich habe extra ein paar Tage nicht geatwortet, um das alles bisschen sacken zu lassen. Prinzipiell gibt es mehrere Optionen. Ganz konkret gefragt: hat jemand Erfahrungen mit AuPair? Kann mir jemand eine Agentur empfehlen, Tipps geben oder auch von gewissen Dingen abraten? Gerne auch per PN.
> Ich denke, das ist erstmal das Realistischste.


Tut mir auch echt leid fr Dich. Ganz schn schwierig. Man kann echt froh sein, wenn man das mit Hilfe gut organisieren kann und arbeiten gehen kann.
Httest Du denn Platz fr ein Aupair?
Ich finde die kurze Zeit persnlich auch noch schwierig. Bei der vielen Zeit baut man dann ja einen engen Kontakt auf -wenn der dann schon nach 6 Monaten wieder vorbei ist, stell ich mir das fr Minis hrter vor als fr mich.

----------


## *milkakuh*

@agouti_lilac: Ich habe zwar noch kein Kind aber hab mich auch schon mal prophylaktisch darber informiert. Ich knnte mir das auch absolut vorstellen. Wichtig ist gengend Platz zu haben (da gibt's auch Vorschriften). Die Kosten fr ein Aupair lassen sich teilweise von der Steuer absetzen (https://www.vlh.de/familie-leben/kin...-absetzen.html). Leider kann ich keine persnlichen Erfahrungen beitragen.

Sollen wir vielleicht mal ein eigenes Thema dazu aufmachen? Denke dann sehen es mehr User und das Thema ist sicher fr einige interessant.

----------


## jijichu

> Sollen wir vielleicht mal ein eigenes Thema dazu aufmachen? Denke dann sehen es mehr User und das Thema ist sicher fr einige interessant.


Fnde ich super, wir berlegen uns auch, ein Aupair zu holen, wahrscheinlich in einem Jahr. Das mit der Steuer wusste ich nicht, nochmal ein Pluspunkt  :hmmm...:

----------


## Arrhythmie

Wir haben ab Januar ein AuPair. Kann dann gerne berichten wie es luft.

----------


## *milkakuh*

Sehr gerne, Arrhythmie! Bin sehr gespannt auf einen persnlichen Bericht. Aus welchem Land kommt euer AuPair?

----------


## Arrhythmie

Aus Mxico. Sie ist aber englische Muttersprachlerin - das war uns wichtig. Sie soll mit der Kleinen nur Englisch sprechen, da unsere Tochter ab nchstem Jahr in eine bilinguale Kita geht. Die Kleine spricht aber auch schon das was sie kann in beiden Sprachen. 
Bin selber sehr gespannt wie alles wird! 

Wir haben brigens alles ber eine Agentur gemacht.

----------


## frankam

Also wir haben mittlerweile das dritte Aupair, kann gerne mal berichten, wenn ihr mgt. Ohne wrde es bei uns auch nicht gehen... Mach ich dann, wenn das Dienstwochenende rum ist!

----------


## agouti_lilac

Sehr gerne!   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ich war selbst vor mittlerweile mehr als 30 Jahren (uff!!!) Au Pair in London. Anstrengende, aber auch tolle Zeit in einem Haushalt einer alleinerziehenden Mutter mit drei Kindern im Alter von 5, 9 und 13 Jahren.

----------


## tragezwerg

Eine Freundin von mir hat seit 4 Jahren Au Pairs. Ihre Erfahrungen sind gemischt. Zwei waren nett und zuverlssig, eine furchtbar (hielt Absprachen nicht ein, holte die Kinder fters nicht aus der Kita ab etc.), und durch Durcheinander mit dem Visum von zwei Kandidatinnen kam es zu einer unplanmigen "Lcke" von drei Monaten Dauer, das war natrlich kaum zu berbrcken.

Ich habe auch schon ber ein Au Pair nachgedacht, da bei uns die Kinderbetreuung ja echt schwierig ist...aber ich bin leider sehr empfindlich bezglich Strung meiner Privatsphre zuhause. Ich kriege schon die Krise, wenn wir mal lnger als zwei Tage Besuch im Haus haben, es nervt mich einfach. Und ein Au Pair ist ja dann stndig mittendrin. Ist fr mich eine ganz schreckliche Vorstellung.

----------


## Muriel

Ich mag die Vorstellung, mein Zuhause teilen zu mssen auch nicht. Mit Einliegerwohnung wre das wieder anders. Wenn die Chemie stimmt, kann das eine tolle und preisgnstige Sache sein. Leider aich das Gegenteil.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Das war tatschlich auch das Gefhl, was die Familie hatte. Es war halt immer jemand zustzlich da. Und eigentlich msste dieser Jemand eine Art Familienmitglied werden/sein und nicht nur billige Arbeitskraft, die sich auerhalb ihrer "Dienstzeiten" mal schn im Hintergrund halten sollte. Mir wurde das damals durch die Blume so mitgeteilt (in Person der 13jhrigen Tochter), dass ihre Mutter das Gefhl htte, gar keine Zeit mehr mit ihrer Familie allein zu haben. Ich besa halt die Frechheit, abends auch mal Fernsehen schauen zu wollen (und es gab nur eins!), und die Kche suchte ich auch ab und an auerhalb der Essenszeiten auf. Das fhrte dann dazu, dass ich mich mehr und mehr in meinem Zimmer verkroch und mich bemhte, "unsichtbar" zu sein, oder aber auer Haus zu sein. Auf Dauer war das aber insgesamt ein sehr mieses Gefhl. Htte ich nich im Verlauf der Zeit einige Kontakte geknpft, htte ich wohl vorzeitig die Segel gestrichen!

Htte ich selbst die Gelegenheit gehabt, ein Au Pair unterzubringen, htte ich eins aufgenommen. Allein schon aus dem Grund, es besser zu machen!

----------


## *milkakuh*

Wir haben ein Haus gekauft und planen eine zustzliche kleine Wohnung im OG fr ein mgliches AuPair. Wohnzimmer mit Kchenzeile, Bad und Schlafzimmer. In meiner romantischen Vorstellung stelle ich mir das ganz schn vor aber mir ist natrlich auch klar, dass viel schief gehen kann.
Finde es aber auch wichtig, dass das AuPair sich willkommen fhlt und nicht nur zum Arbeiten da ist. Dass die Umsetzung hufig schwierig ist, kann ich mir gut vorstellen.

----------


## Fr.Pelz

Ich fnde ein Au Pair fr die Kinder auch cool und wenn das noch ein bisschen sauber machen knnte, noch besser. Aber eine Einliegerwohnung wre auch fr mich das mindeste was ich als Invasion in die Privatsphre der Familie tolerieren knnte, mein Mann sicher nicht mal das.

----------


## Anne1970

Echt? Ein Aupair soll „sauber machen“? Das ist fr  mich nicht vorstellbar...
 Bekannte hatten ber Jahre jhrlich Au-pair-Mdchen/Frauen. Sie haben hier auch Sprachkurse gemacht. Jedesmal, wenn ein Wechsel anstand, schien es fr die Kinder ziemlich... hart zu sein.

----------


## Muriel

Bis zu 30h leichte Hausarbeit inkl Kinderbetreuung sind soweit ich wei ok. Sprachkurs und ffi-Ticket hatten unsere Freunde dann immer noch zu zahlen plus 300€ Taschengeld im Monat.

----------


## jijichu

Also ich stelle mir nicht vor, dass ein Aupair das Haus putzt, aber ich denke schon, dass sie /er z.B. das Geschirr nach dem Mittagessen mit dem Kind in die Splmaschine stecken und Tpfe oder so absplen kann. Oder mit dem Kind zusammen nach dem spielen das Spielzeug Weg rumen. Das verstehe ich  unter "sauber machen" in diesem Kontext. 

Bei uns gbe es im Haus genug Platz, dass mit einer am Anfang fremden Person im Haus fnde ich wahrscheinlich auch gewhnungsbedrftig. Notfalls wre im anderen Haus noch eine voll ausgestattete Wohnung frei, allerdings wre das ja nicht im Sinne des Erfinders (und ich wei nicht, ob ich dem Aupair meine Schwiegereltern antun wollen wrde  ::-oopss:  ). 

@Anne - genau wegen der Trennungsproblematik htte ich gerne jemanden fr 1.5-2 Jahre (wobei das wahrscheinlich noch hrter wre). Mein Cousin meint, bei 6 Monaten bekommen es die Kinder nicht so mit. Ich stelle es mir anstrengend vor, alle 6 Monate jemanden von vorne in die Familie zu integrieren

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

ich sag euch einfach mal, was meine Pflichten waren: Morgens beim Frhstck helfen, Lunchboxen packen, die Kinder zur Schule bringen (ist in England so, dass die kleineren Kinder gebracht werden). Danach bissl Hausarbeit (mal Betten abziehen, neu beziehen, bissl aufrumen in den Kinderzimmern, ne Waschmaschine/Trockner anmachen, Wsche zusammenlegen, seltener bgeln. Sowas halt. Aber nicht Putzen, dafr kam ne Putzfrau einmal wchentlich. Ich ging jeden Tag in ein College fr drei Stunden (Ziel Cambridge Sprachzertifikate). Danach hatte ich frei, musste die Kinder nicht wieder abholen, das machte die Mutter selbst. Abends dann Hilfe bei der Zubereitung des Abendessens sowie dem anschlieenden Aufrumen der Kche. Hufiger hab ich den Kindern auch bei den Hausaufgaben geholfen bzw. mal drber geschaut (freiwillig). Samstags und sonntags hatte ich frei, Zeit zur freien Verfgung.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

ich sag euch einfach mal, was meine Pflichten waren: Morgens beim Frhstck helfen, Lunchboxen packen, die Kinder zur Schule bringen (ist in England so, dass die kleineren Kinder gebracht werden). Danach bissl Hausarbeit (mal Betten abziehen, neu beziehen, bissl aufrumen in den Kinderzimmern, ne Waschmaschine/Trockner anmachen, Wsche zusammenlegen, seltener bgeln. Sowas halt. Aber nicht Putzen, dafr kam ne Putzfrau einmal wchentlich. Ich ging jeden Tag in ein College fr drei Stunden (Ziel Cambridge Sprachzertifikate). Danach hatte ich frei, musste die Kinder nicht wieder abholen, das machte die Mutter selbst. Abends dann Hilfe bei der Zubereitung des Abendessens sowie dem anschlieenden Aufrumen der Kche. Hufiger hab ich den Kindern auch bei den Hausaufgaben geholfen bzw. mal drber geschaut (freiwillig). Samstags und sonntags hatte ich frei, Zeit zur freien Verfgung.

----------


## *milkakuh*

(Test)

----------


## Fr.Pelz

Ja ich meinte jetzt auch nicht gro Hausputz, sondern sich bei der Hausarbeit beteiligen, Geschirrspler ein-und ausrumen, den Flur fegen etc. Wenn ich jetzt noch fr jemand weiteren zustzlich wasche und putze, ist es ja keine soo groe Entlastung, auch wenn sie in der Zeit mit den Kinder spielt  :bhh:  
Meine ehemalige Nachhilfeschlerin hat ihre ganze Kindheit und Jugend mit vielen Aupairs verbracht (Mutter war alleinerziehend und extrem beschftigt). Die kleine war extrem offen und "outgoing" - ob das jetzt von den vielen Aupairs kam oder ihre Persnlichkeit begnstigt hat, dass das so mglich war, wei ich natrlich nicht. Geschadet hat es ihr nicht, mittlerweile hat sie selbst studiert und einige Auslandsaufenthalte hinter sich.

----------


## frankam

Soooo. Jetzt komme ich mal dazu von unserem Aupair-Leben zu erzhlen.
Vielleicht fange ich mal zum Verstndnis von uns an: wir sind eine 5-kpfige Familie und an unserem Studienort hngen geblieben. Meine Eltern sind 450km weit weg, meine Schwiegereltern 100km, aber schon ber 70 Jahre und definitiv nicht einplanbar um drei Kinder in Kita/Kindergarten zu bringen oder abzuholen. Ansonsten haben wir hier keine Familie, nur gute Freunde, die aber alle in sehr hnlichen Situationen sind und denen wir unsere Kinder auch nicht aufzwingen knnen.
Angefangen haben wir 2013, mein Mann in der UCH an ner Uni und ich in der Uro in nem regionalen Haus.
Sohn Nummer 1 kam im Juni 2016 und im Mrz 2018 folgte ein Zwillingspaar... soviel zur Ausgangssituation. 
Es war klar, dass wir Hilfe bentigen, nach Sohn Nummer 1 bin ich 80% zurck gegangen nach einem Jahr und dann relativ schnell im Beschftigungsverbot gelandet in der Zwillingsschwangerschaft (Vorwehen, Infektionen und so einen Kram, bei Sohn Nummer 1 konnte ich bis zum MuSchu arbeiten).
Bekannte von uns hatten ein Aupair und haben uns nur gutes berichtet, nachdem unser befreundeter Steuerberater uns ausgerechnet hat, was wir fr ne 20-Stunden Nanny bezahlen wrden, wenn wir diese fest anstellen, haben wir uns fr ein Aupair entschieden.
Vertraglich geregelt: 30 Stunden/Woche, mind. ein Sonntag im Monat frei, ansonsten egal welcher Tag/welche Tage frei sind, 4 freie Abende in der Woche, max. 6h/Tag Arbeitszeit, 260 Lohn, Versicherung (40/Monat), Beteiligung am Deutschkurs (50/Monat) und Busticket um zum Kurs zu kommen (bei uns 40). Summa summarum kommen wir mit Essen, Miete, Nebenkosten und auch mal netten Kleinigkeiten (Zoobesuche oder hnliches) auf gut 650-700.
Angefangen zu suchen haben wir also Ende 2017 ber eine Agentur, die uns schon genervt hat weil unsere Ansprche zu hoch sind: Fhrerschein notwendig um Kind in die Kita zu bekommen und Zwillingsbabys. Bm. Haben uns dann fr ein 18-jhriges Mdel aus Ecuador entschieden. Die kam zwei Wochen vor Geburt der Zwillinge bei uns an. Und es war schrecklich. Die Mittelschicht in Ecuador hat wohl fr alles Angestellte, die Kinder gehen nicht ohne Eltern raus und sie war so krass naiv, dass ich nach kurzer Zeit schon super genervt war. Noch nie gestaubsaugt, alle Pfannen zerkratzt, es war ihr immer zu kalt draussen, weswegen sie nicht mal in den Garten gehen konnte mit dem Kind, war immer immer immer unpnktlich (auch nach tausend Gesprchen, sie konnte es gar nicht verstehen, weshalb mich das so fuchsig gemacht hat, wenn Sohn 1 das Frhstck in der Kita verpasst, nur weil sie so brsig ist), da war ich echt in der 37. Woche mit Zwillingen noch mehr auf zack... hier habe ich dann auch lernen mssen klar zu definieren, was Arbeitszeit ist und was nicht. Total schwieriges Thema. Mir ist ein gemeinsames Abendessen wichtig, ist das Arbeitszeit? Ist es Arbeitszeit, danach aufrumen zu helfen? Wie alle anderen auch? Wenn das aupair mal kocht, ist dass dann Arbeitszeit? Sie hat jede Minute akribisch aufgeschrieben, sogar die Nacht der Geburt, wo sie das Babyphone hatte. Nach zwei Wochen. Harter Tobak. Mein Sohn hat noch nie soviel TV geguckt, was ich versucht habe zu unterbinden, aber dann gabs halt Musikvideos auf dem Handy oder so ein Schrott. Und wir sind keine TV-Gegner, aber wenn ich ein Aupair habe und bezahle, dann finde ich es auch ganz gut, wenn er in grade eben der Zeit draussen ist. Egal, knnte mich in hier wieder nur aufregen. Es ist auf jeden Fall total schief gelaufen, wir haben ihr nach 3 Monaten gekndigt und es war klar fr mich:
Keine Sdamerikaner mehr, mind. 22 Jahre, Fhrerschein, Lebenserfahrung und Erfahrung mit kleinen Kindern. Im August kam dann unsere neue Aupair dann aus der Ukraine: ein Traum. Familienmitglied. Erzieherin. Ebenfalls ein wenig brsig, aber ich konnte guten Gewissens wieder mit arbeiten anfangen. Es wurde keine Arbeitszeit aufgeschrieben, sie hat teilweise Wochenenden komplett arbeiten mssen (relativ viele sogar!) und ich hab immer wenns mglich war ihr frei gegeben. Also dann auch einfach mal meine zwei freien Tage die Woche, oder es kam dann doch mal eine Oma, oder wenn sie verreisen wollte, haben wir es irgendwie mglich gemacht. Absolutes Geben, aber auch Nehmen von unsere Seite. Dafr gabs aber auch ein Wochenende Luxembourg, Rom (mit Flug), Flge nach Berlin, einen richtig dicken Adventskalender etc., also alles, was ich meiner groen Tochter auch zukommen lassen wrde. Klar war ich auch mal genervt von ihr, aber unsere Aufteilung im Haus ist ziemlich gut, in der obersten Etage sind wirklich nur unsere Schlafzimmer und unser Bad, da hat niemand Fremdes etwas verloren und das wurde auch sehr deutlich kommuniziert. In der Mitte ist dann Wohnzimmer und Kche, Bro und Aupair-Bad, hier halten wir uns dann gemeinsam auf und unten ist noch ein Zimmer (also im Erdgeschoss! Keller haben wir keinen!) und da wohnt die Aupair abgegrenzt durch zwei Tren. Ist also optimal, weil sich jeder gut zurckziehen kann!
Im August ist unsere Ukrainerin dann wieder heim. Das war super hart fr mich und auch die Kinder. Der Groe hat schon hufig nachgefragt und die Kleinen haben sie auch vermisst. Wir sind dann zwei Wochen in der Urlaub und dann kam unsere neue Aupair aus Usbekistan, diesmal ber Aupairworld. Volltreffer. Absolut. So eine tolle, nette junge Frau. Sie hatte vorab Kontakt zu unserem Aupair aus der Ukraine und wusste also, dass es bei uns viel zu tun gibt, aber auch, dass wir eben durchaus grozgig und hilfsbereit sind. Ist ja auch nicht so einfach fr eine junge Frau in ein fremdes Land zu kommen. Auch hier werden keine Stunden aufgeschrieben und wir versuchen alles mglich zu machen bzgl. dem Reisen oder das Weihnachten eben vom 31.12.-06.01. gefeiert wird, was uns mit unseren Diensten gar nicht passt. Es gibt auch kein Schwein mehr, weil sie Muslimin ist. Ist mir aber alles vollkommen egal. Weil sie einfach toll ist. Letztens sagte sie zu mir: Du bist krank, Du musst ins Bett, ich passe auf die Kinder auf. Sowas hat mein Mann oder irgendwer mir in den letzten Jahren nicht gesagt. Ich hatte Trnen in den Augen. berlege grade noch, welchen Laptop ich ihr zu Weihnachten kaufe und an meinem Mann vorbei schmuggeln kann, der hlt mich nmlich fr bescheuert bei so Geschenken. 

So. Genug geschrieben. Stellt gerne Rckfragen, kann nur wieder hundert Jahre dauern, bis ich antworte. Trotz Aupair.

----------


## Filia_Boehme79

Das Au- Pair Verhltnis wird zwischen Dir und deinem Aupair geregelt. Ihr macht die Stunden und Vergtung zusammen aus. Ich habe bekannte die sehr zufrieden mit Ihrem Aupair sind.Viel Glck.

----------


## jijichu

> ich sag euch einfach mal, was meine Pflichten waren: Morgens beim Frhstck helfen, Lunchboxen packen, die Kinder zur Schule bringen (ist in England so, dass die kleineren Kinder gebracht werden). Danach bissl Hausarbeit (mal Betten abziehen, neu beziehen, bissl aufrumen in den Kinderzimmern, ne Waschmaschine/Trockner anmachen, Wsche zusammenlegen, seltener bgeln. Sowas halt. Aber nicht Putzen, dafr kam ne Putzfrau einmal wchentlich. Ich ging jeden Tag in ein College fr drei Stunden (Ziel Cambridge Sprachzertifikate). Danach hatte ich frei, musste die Kinder nicht wieder abholen, das machte die Mutter selbst. Abends dann Hilfe bei der Zubereitung des Abendessens sowie dem anschlieenden Aufrumen der Kche. Hufiger hab ich den Kindern auch bei den Hausaufgaben geholfen bzw. mal drber geschaut (freiwillig). Samstags und sonntags hatte ich frei, Zeit zur freien Verfgung.


Daisy, darf ich Dir zu Deiner Erfahrung als AuPair eine PN schreiben?

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ja sicher  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Arrhythmie

Wir hatten ein halbes Jahr ein AuPair, dann haben wir sie rausgeworfen. 

Fing eigentlich ganz gut an. Verstand sich mit unserem Kind, hat morgens Kind zur Tagesmutter gebracht und nachmittags abgeholt. Sonst hatte sie KEINE Aufgaben, lediglich ihren eigenen Dreck wegrumen, was aber mehr eine Selbstverstndlichkeit ist, sollte man meinen....

Nun wars nicht so einfach (Covid Lockdown und alles) so dass ihre Sprachkurse abgesagt wurden und sie dann nur noch Online Kurse machen konnte, aber gut, so war es eben, steckte man ja nicht drin.

Irgendwann fing es an (recht frh) dass sie sich total gehen lie, jedes Wochenende irgendwelche zweifelhaften Leute traf (trotz Covid!) wovon wir ihr mehrfach abgeraten hatten. Teils kam sie nachts nicht wieder, teils hat sie den kompletten Tag (am WE) verpennt etc... Also alles in Allem eine Vollkatastrophe. Was aber dann wirklich den ausschlaggebenden Punkt zum Rauswurf gab war eine Essstrung.

Ich hab vollgekotzte Tten in ihrem Zimmer gefunden, nachdem meine Tochter einmal rein gelaufen ist als sie nicht da war und nicht abgeschlossen hatte.... 

Long story short.

Fr meinen Mann ist das Thema seither erledigt. Sie war bis aufs Kind wegbringen und holen nie eine Hilfe und hat mehr Arbeit gemacht. 
Mittlerweile bin ich auch froh dass wir kein AuPair mehr haben. Ich will auch keines mehr aktuell. Gut, wir bentigen es auch nicht mehr, da mittlerweile Eltern in der Nhe und Kita mit extrem guten ffnungszeiten etc... Aber Schade insgesamt. Ich wei nicht ob wir das jemals wieder probieren.
Die Agentur war brigens auch schockiert ber den Fall....

----------


## *milkakuh*

Aus welchen Land kam euer Aupair, Arrhytmie? Sehr schade, dass das bei euch so in die Hose gegangen ist.

----------


## jijichu

Wir haben uns berlegt, wenn wir uns ein AuPair holen, sie in einer Wohnung, die uns kostenfrei zur Verfgung steht, in Laufnhe unterzubringen mit dem Gedanken, dass sie einen Rckzugsort hat - aber auch weil ich fr meinen Teil es schwierig finde, 24/7 eine fremde Person um mich rum zu haben. Fr uns ist ja hauptschlich die Sprache ein ausschlaggebender Punkt, aber da haben wir einen Glcksgriff gemacht und eine der Erzieherinnen kommt aus dem Land meiner Mutter und freut sich total drber, dass wir sie gebeten haben, mit A. in der Muttersprache zu sprechen  :Love:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Aaaaaaaaaaaaah! Jetzt wei ich, was ich vergessen hab!  ::-oopss: 

Du hast gleich Post  :hmmm...:

----------


## Arrhythmie

> Aus welchen Land kam euer Aupair, Arrhytmie? Sehr schade, dass das bei euch so in die Hose gegangen ist.


Mexiko.

Jap, schade. Aber kann man nix machen. Aktuell bentigen wir keines da meine Eltern jetzt in der Nhe sind und ich eine Kita mit perversen  :Woow:  ffnungszeiten habe (7-19 Uhr)

Ich wre aber durchaus bereit irgendwann wieder einen Versuch zu wagen, sollte es notwendig werden. Nur glaub ich dass mein Mann das nicht mehr mitmacht. Seine Toleranzschwelle ist da deutlich anders angesetzt als meine...

----------


## ninakatharina

Ich wrde den thread mal wieder aus der Versenkung hervorholen.. Gibt es hier mittlerweile neue Erfahrungen?Arrhythmie, das ist ja richtig bld gelaufen. Tut mir leid  :Frown: 

Wir haben ja seit Ende letzten Jahres eine neue Wohnung und ich denke aktuell ber das Thema nach...
Ich bin halt auch eher heikel mit fremden Menschen in der Wohnung, aber fremd sind sie ja bestenfalls nicht so lang.. Mein Mann und ich arbeiten ja beide in der Klinik, beide mit Diensten usw. Wir arbeiten zwar nur 80%, das lsst sich aber nur mit einen freien Tag die Woche organisieren (und den brauche ich irgendwie auch). Wenn die Elternzeit endet, sind die Kinder 3,5 Jahre bzw 13,5 Monate alt. Es graut mir schon bei der Vorstellung, um 7 Uhr morgens mit den beiden das Haus verlassen zu mssen und sie erst 17.00 wieder abholen zu knnen, und selbst das zu schaffen ist oft ein ziemliches Gehetze
Mir schwebt eine aupair vor, die mit den Kindern in Ruhe Frhstckt, sie fertig macht und in die Kita bringt und dann am Nachmittag auch wieder abholt und noch ein Stndchen mit ihnen auf den Spielplatz geht oder zuhause spielt. Am Abend ab und zu mal das Babyphone hat, sodass wir spontan mal zum Sport oder ausgehen knnen.. Und am Wochenende vielleicht mal ein, zwei Stunden mit ihnen rausgeht, damit wir uns um Haushalt kmmern, Dienst machen usw knnen. Ich wrde schon erwarten, dass sie nach dem gemeinsamen Essen mal den Tisch mit abrumt oder den Geschirrspler ausrumt, Reinigungsarbeiten darber hinaus msste sie nicht unbedingt bernehmen. Gern am Familienleben teilhaben, mal gemeinsam Gesellschaftsspiele spielen, Film schauen, Schwimmbad, etc..Wenn da jede Minute als Arbeitszeit aufgeschrieben wird, fnd ich das aber befremdlich... 
Bin aber sehr unsicher, ob es mir dann nicht doch zu viel wrde und ob unsere Rumlichkeiten ausreichend wren (haben eine 140 m Wohnung und prinzipiell auch zwei Bder, die sind aber nicht so aufgeteilt, dass dann eines nur fr sie sein knnte... Wir haben aktuell ein Spiel- und ein Schlafkinderzimmer, die mssten wir dann zusammenlegen, um ein Zimmer fr die Aupair zu schaffen).

----------


## jijichu

@Ninakatharina - ich hab von Kolleginnen in greren Stdten mitbekommen, dass sie sich ein AuPair "teilen", und in einer WG mit anderen AuPairs / Studenten ein Zimmer mieten. Wre das eine Mglichkeit, die Ihr Euch vorstellen knnt oder praktikabel wre? Ggf auch ohne das Teilen

----------


## tara84

Hallo

Wir haben jetzt das 4. Aupair und ich will es trotz schwieriger Phasen auf keinen Fall missen! 

Unsere Au pairs hatten immer ein einfaches Kinderzimmer  wie unsere Kids und haben sich auch das Bad mit den Kids geteilt.

Ich brauche ihn vor allem nachmittags da mein Mann meist abends daheim ist. Zustzlich meist Samstag vormittags damit ich in Ruhe Sport und Groeinkauf machen kann. Insgesamt schaue ich schon das er 30 std eingeteilt ist. 

Wenn ich wochenenddienst habe teile ich den Aupair auch am we tagsber ein damit er meinen Mann untersttzt (und umgekehrt). 

Er holt also die Kinder ab, macht einfache Mahlzeiten , macht die ganze Kinderwsche !!!! Staubsaugt rumt mit uns gemeinsam die Kche auf. Ja und ist wie gesagt nm mit den Kids. Das bedeutet bei uns vor allem Management ( sind schon 13, 9 und 7).  Vorlesen lassen, dabei sitzen beim Klavier ben, erinnern das es nun zum Training geht, den kleinsten zum Training begleiten usw

Wenn wir gemeinsam familienfreizeit mit dem Au pair verbringen ist das freiwillig und natrlich keine Arbeitszeit! Auch das er dann trotzdem mit anpackt (zb wenn wir gemeinsam schwimmen gehen, dass er mal ne Runde mit einem Kind schwimmt oder hilft beim tragen oder was wei ich) finde ich das. normal und familir. Also keine Arbeitszeit. 
Wenn ich ihn jetzt 3 std mit den Kids allein ins Schwimmbad schicke finde ich das jedoch schon Arbeitszeit . 

Habe das erste Au pair ber eine Agentur gebucht. Alle anderen selbst ber Au pair world.  Die 500 kann man sich schenken finde ich! 

Bei Fragen immer zu 😊

----------


## ninakatharina

Hallo, lieben Dank fr den positiven Bericht und den Tipp, Jiujiu, habe gleich mal beim benachbarten Studierenden-Wohnheim geschaut, das wird aber zu teuer.. Ich denke wir warten jetzt mal ab, wie es nach der Elternzeit anluft und berlegen dann nochmal.

----------

